# What's your favorite Hyatt Vacation Club and why?



## Serina (Jan 5, 2011)

We are thinking about staying at a Hyatt and was wondering which one is your favorite and why...


----------



## mwwich (Jan 7, 2011)

We're new to Hyatt having bought resale last year so we're just beginners, however we have stayed at Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs, FL about 5 years ago.  Fantastic resort, not a huge facility so it felt very private.  Also located next to a Hyatt hotel and one can use their facilities as well.  Going to Windward Pointe for spring break in March (Key West).


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Jan 7, 2011)

we own at Hyatt High Sierra
love Lake Tahoe as the resort is very close to the water.... a short walk
the resort itself is very isolated from everything else in Tahoe,, so it does have a bit of a rustic feel to it.  Though we own there, it would not be my favorite, that I have visited.

1. Hyatt Grand Aspen -- This is a great place during ski season and the rooms are large and very nice. worth a visit.

2. Hyatt Sedona Pinon Pointe - (only if you get a new building. the older buildings I would rate at the bottom of the Hyatt system... new buildings, put this one near the top for me. I have stayed in both.)

3. Hyatt High Sierra Lodge

4. Hyatt Carmel Highlands Inn -- This property is extremely overrated for the points it takes to stay here. it is off the beaten path. you have to drive everywhere and the rooms are on the level of the old Sedona rooms. I was extremely disappointed when I stayed here.

Those are the only Hyatt's I have been to.
Hoping to get to Northstar and Beaver Creek in the next 3 years.
Trips planned this year to High Sierra Lodge and Aspen.

Hyatt ownership is still a good value if you have points to spend.


----------



## Serina (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting - thanks for your input! Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 8, 2011)

I've stayed in 11 Hyatt resorts so far, and I like them all.
I own at High Sierra Lodge, but I would have to say my favorite is Coconut Plantation.  While I really like this resort, the pool complex, and the lazy river, probably the main reason I like it so much is that it's so convenient for me.  I go to Florida 3 times a year to Orlando and/or Sanibel, so it's quite easy for me to tack on a stay at Coconut Plantation.

As for Hyatt Aspen: Great resort, but I would be cautious of staying in a studio there.  I stayed there in a split week, part in a studio, and part in a 1 bedroom.  The studio was one of two studios connected to a 1br.  The 1br was huge, the other studio was nice size, but my studio, while very nice, was way too small. Really no place to sit, just a tiny table in the corner with 2 small chairs.
Had to move the chair just to see the TV.  The 1br I had elsewhere in the building was huge.


----------

